# Field round at Stick and WHeel Colfax NC 7/12



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

We've got a shoot at Sherwood this weekend Sarge. 14 field/14 hunter.


----------



## Bo Up (Apr 28, 2006)

Sound's like someone ether bumped the old noggin in the segway wreck or Sarge is on some tainted home brew:darkbeer:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I think thay old home brew gave Sarge a yeast infection.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You might recall that at DCWC when we were discussing Sat.'s shoot I kept thinking there was some reason I couldn't make it. I ruled out the grandson being at our house since he wasn't coming until Sat. evening.

But on the way home last night, my Sat. "commitment" hit me. I'm on call this week and we've scheduled some "down time" at the office to change out some equipment.

So unless something major changes today, guess I won't make it Sat. Sorry about that, I was really looking forward to beating you on your own course with your own arrows "again".


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You might recall that at DCWC when we were discussing Sat.'s shoot I kept thinking there was some reason I couldn't make it. I ruled out the grandson being at our house since he wasn't coming until Sat. evening.
> 
> But on the way home last night, my Sat. "commitment" hit me. I'm on call this week and we've scheduled some "down time" at the office to change out some equipment.
> 
> So unless something major changes today, guess I won't make it Sat. Sorry about that, I was really looking forward to beating you on your own course with your own arrows "again".


Weak Lee...just admit, you can't take the beat down...:tongue::nyah::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Weak Lee...just admit, you can't take the beat down...:tongue::nyah::darkbeer:


I think I took my "beat down" with "class" last night. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Who else can I call out...

cav84- You've been persona non grata all year...
OBT- I should know better...
catdaddy- you were all pumped early in the year- but a no show since...
loneeagle0607- you done moving yet???
snapthis -- come get you some


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Who else can I call out...
> 
> cav84- You've been persona non grata all year...
> OBT- I should know better...
> ...


Off the top of my head:
Chopper Steve - he must have gone north for the summer
Mac - he's too busy making money at the shop
FirstMaxx (FastEddie) - yea right - he's skeeeeered of a few bugs.
3DShooter80 (Chad) should be shooting Field, but he's still a Chewy - plus he's got a little "tick in the oven".


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sarge,
Just wondering how the shoot went on Sat. - bet it was HOT. Sorry I couldn't make it - had to work until about 10 and, as it turned out, the grandson showed up about 10:30 vs. 2PM, so it was probably better I was home anyway.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge,
> Just wondering how the shoot went on Sat. - bet it was HOT. Sorry I couldn't make it - had to work until about 10 and, as it turned out, the grandson showed up about 10:30 vs. 2PM, so it was probably better I was home anyway.


 Pretty light turnout...it was hot, and I think a lot of the regulars were a bit burnt out after sectionals then the billy hill...we had a whopping 4 shooters that braved the heat...but as usual, we had a blast...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Here I am just wandering around minding my own business trying to keep up with what's going on and them BAM!!! I feel this sudden burst of hot air hit me in the face and I find my name getting called out.

I did have some 3D shoots this weekend (ASA State Championship, GPAA Coalition Championship). Couldn't miss those. But don't worry. Your time will come. Just make sure you don't bite off more than you can CHEW.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Here I am just wandering around minding my own business trying to keep up with what's going on and them BAM!!! I feel this sudden burst of hot air hit me in the face and I find my name getting called out.
> 
> I did have some 3D shoots this weekend (ASA State Championship, GPAA Coalition Championship). Couldn't miss those. But don't worry. Your time will come. Just make sure you don't bite off more than you can CHEW.


Nothing like an ambush attach heh :wink:

Don't be too upset, I called out about half of NC...you weren't the only one that didn't show...:tongue::elf_moon:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Nothing like an ambush attach heh :wink:
> 
> Don't be too upset, I called out about half of NC...you weren't the only one that didn't show...:tongue::elf_moon:


Yeah I saw your "grocery list" was pretty large. I hate that not that many showed up. I'm still trying to find a way to make the NCFAA States. It's just a bad weekend for me. Little boy turns 4 that weekend.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah I saw your "grocery list" was pretty large. I hate that not that many showed up. I'm still trying to find a way to make the NCFAA States. It's just a bad weekend for me. Little boy turns 4 that weekend.


 That's a tough one for sure...Just show up for one day if that's all yuou can make...I'll only charge *you* double :tongue:...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> That's a tough one for sure...Just show up for one day if that's all yuou can make...I'll only charge *you* double :tongue:...


I thought if I was qualified, I had to shoot both days.:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You do have to qualify (one secondary tournament as a NCFAA member) and shoot both days to win a state championship, but only one day to have a blast...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Sarge, you folks got a shower in that tobacco barn? :tongue: I plan to come, but as far as it is, I'll probably plan to stay over night.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Nope Lee...there are several hotels within a hop skip and jump in K-ville. Plus, I was thinking of having a BBQ at my house on Saturday after we're done shooting...I could turn the hose on you there if you like...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Nope Lee...there are several hotels within a hop skip and jump in K-ville. Plus, I was thinking of having a BBQ at my house on Saturday after we're done shooting...I could turn the hose on you there if you like...


The BBQ sounds great - not sure about the hose though. :wink:

Are you coming to DCWC this week?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The jury is still out on that one, but I kind of doubt it...I was there again Sunday to shoot with Joe. 

I hope to get a round in tonight, and likely will be shooting tomorrow...I probably will need to work cleaining up the house Thursday before I head out of town Saturday...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> The jury is still out on that one, but I kind of doubt it...I was there again Sunday to shoot with Joe.
> 
> I hope to get a round in tonight, and likely will be shooting tomorrow...I probably will need to work cleaining up the house Thursday before I head out of town Saturday...


Understand! I can only imagine what condition the house might be in, since you've been there alone for over a week. Is there a clean plate in the house? :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Understand! I can only imagine what condition the house might be in, since you've been there alone for over a week. Is there a clean plate in the house? :wink:


 I did dishes last night...I really need to get all my archery stuff off the living room floor:embara:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sarge just remember to burn all those DCWC scorecards and delete and erase all messages from that guy named Joe. dont clean up too well or else she may have to dig real hard to find a problem with something. You need to be back out shooting asap.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Sarge just remember to burn all those DCWC scorecards and delete and erase all messages from that guy named Joe. dont clean up too well or else she may have to dig real hard to find a problem with something. You need to be back out shooting asap.


:wink:


----------

